# Navarre rod rentals?



## Taylmatr (Jun 2, 2012)

Has anyone ever rented rods from Navarre pier? Are the rods / reels / line any good? Wasn't sure if hauling my rods down there on vacation was worth it or if renting is just easier.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Idk about Navarre but I know that the rod and reel rentals are walmart specials over in Panama. So I would assume as such over in Navarre. So if you got anything better then walmart specials might as well bring them down. Also you already have gear why pay to use someone else's.


----------



## Taylmatr (Jun 2, 2012)

Room might be a little tight on the trip down .6 people headed down in a minivan was my reason for asking. I'll bring all my stuff vs Walmart specials


----------



## Capn Hook (Jan 9, 2012)

Bring its, It's a bunch of J U N K!


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Def bring your gear


----------

